# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  DPS Charts for Profiles

## healzzz

Hi there,
I'm wondering why there isn't a DPS chart comparison between available profiles? Wouldn't that be interesting and perhaps also push the quality forward?

*If you do test, please conduct the test the following way in order to have a somewhat level playing field:*

*!!!PLEASE INCLUDE SCREENSHOTS IN YOUR POSTS OF DPS REPORTS!!!*

- Test Profiles on Raid Dummy's
- 3 Test-Runs, 50m damage done each run
- Always wear the same base equipment
- Report Skada Total DMG and DPS numbers

For you gear, please include the following stats and info:
- *DPS
- Item Level
- Tier bonus (2pc/4pc)
- Mastery
- Haste
- Spellpower
- Hit
- Crit
- Expertise
- Attack Power*

Please also post your Talent Tree & Glyphs using the wowhead talent calculator 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tests & Results ::: RESET FOR 5.4


*MONK*


*WARLOCK*


*PALDIN*


*DEATH KNIGHT*


*WARRIOR*




> *Type:* Single Target, 50M Damage, Orgrimmar
> 
> *Info:* SMF, IL 545, 4 Set T15
> 
> *Stats:* DPS: 14,172 / 11,534
> Attack Power: 40,536
> Haste: 4,141
> Hit: 5,776
> Crit: 15,304
> ...



*SHAMAN*

Test by healzzz



> Info: ilvl 560, 2pc T16, 2pc T15
> SimCraft 5.40-4 Patchwerk-5m-noBuffs: 205k DPS
> 
> *Elemental Shaman Face-Off: Soapbox Elite vs. Mavmins Profile*
> 
> Soapbox Elemental Shaman Elite Profile
> 
> 
> Mavmins Elemental Profile
> ...


*MAGE*


*DRUID*


*ROGUE*



> Hello!!, i have a 527 ilvl geared rogue, is subtlety.
> 
> Info:
> 
> AP: 53057
> Agi: 26348
> Exp: 7.50%/7.50%
> Haste: 38.74%
> Hit: 7.51%
> ...






> *Combat Rogue!*
> *MaskedArmory:* _Click_
> 
> *Talents:* _Click_
> 
> *Type*: Single Target, 50M Damage, Orgrimmar, Raider's Training Dummy
> 
> *Info*: _534 ILvL, 2pc T16, /wo Vanish_
> 
> ...



*PRIEST*


*HUNTER*

----------


## qichang

i theory good idea, but not everyone has the same gear

----------


## healzzz

WHAT?!? Thats an insane statement!  :Wink: 

No i realize that but a good rotation shouldn't be half as good with 15 ilvls more or less, no?

----------


## Zoinx

> WHAT?!? Thats an insane statement! 
> 
> No i realize that but a good rotation shouldn't be half as good with 15 ilvls more or less, no?


Wrong. Depends on the class, trinkets and mostly weapons someone has.

----------


## Lexi777

Still a good idea, DPS charts comparing each CR and healing charts. Just state your iLvl and class

----------


## shuklu

I've been thinking about this a long time, as I have all 8 chars running lfr each week. Good idea, imo.

----------


## healzzz

I will start doing this. Target is a raid dummy, will use single-target rotation. Will start with Demonology WL

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

Lots of variables though. One being bias and manipulating the screenshot.

ilvl isn't the be-all-end-all of determining how much DPS will be produced. You've got enchants, gems and reforges too, as well as just how the character's stats are built.

It would only really be good for comparing several profiles run on one character which hasn't been altered between using each profile.

----------


## healzzz

*Test 1 - Warlock Demonology*
Talent&Glyph Spec: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Item Level: 518
Buffs: Dark Intent

*Key Stats*
Tier Bonus: None
Mastery: 23.99%
Haste: 11.40%
Spellpower: 29,460
Hit: 15,89%
Crit: 14.55%

*Profiles Tested*
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Mentally's Hysteria - single target w. automatic cooldowns
*Average DPS: 75.3k* 

Soapbox Elite Raiding Profile (Paid) - Boss w. automatic cooldowns
*Average DPS: 81.3k* 

Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles (Free) - Boss
*Average DPS: 73.7k*

----------


## healzzz

oh please let me know if I have missed a Demo profile that you'd like me to test

----------


## Gabbz

lol...

Hello SoapBox !!!!

----------


## Gabbz

Here comes mine testing similiar states and shir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


*Test 1 - Warlock Demonology*
Talent&Glyph Spec: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Item Level: 518
Buffs: Dark Intent

*Key Stats*
Mastery: 23.99%
Haste: 11.40%
Spellpower: 29,460
Hit: 15,89%
Crit: 14.55%

*Profiles Tested*
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Mentally's Hysteria - single target w. automatic cooldowns
*Average DPS: 85.3k* 

Soapbox Elite Raiding Profile (Paid) - Boss w. automatic cooldowns
*Average DPS: 81.3k* 

Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles (Free) - Boss
*Average DPS: 73.7k*

----------


## Gabbz

BTW did you see the problem....

----------


## Apocalypse59

> BTW did you see the problem....


Nice one Gabbz. +rep

----------


## maceyp

Great idea, however instead of just saying your current Ilvl why dont you include how much set bonus you have like T15 (2) or T15(4) etc as this will make difference

----------


## maceyp

Test 1 - Monk Windwalker
Item Level: 527
Buffs: Monk Only Buffs

Key Stats
Rune of Re-orignation build.
T15 (2) 

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5 x 5Mins
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Soapbox Elite Paid:
44.2M (145k) * Contains auto support for Rune of Reorignation.

Kukuu:
43.7M (144k) *Also did Tigereye Brew Manually due to Rune of Reorignation.

Nova Profile:
I started to test this and it was just far behind and therefore abandoned it.

Differences:
Because they was soo equal and very little difference i decided to make small table containing differences. Both Kukuu and Soapbox have done brilliantly with these CR and bonus is that Kukuu includes also a brewmaster Spec where as Soapbox does not.
Subject
Soapbox Paid
Kukuu

How much?
$10
free

Defence Cooldowns / Healthstones
Yes
Yes

Health % Editor for CD's
Yes
No

RoR Support
Yes
No

Talent Supports
Yes
Yes

Hero / Pot Support
Yes
No

----------


## Terades313

*Test - Protection Pala*

Item Level: 513
Buffs: BoKings
T15 (2)
Talents: CLICK

*Key Stats*
Mastery: 14,46%
Haste: 20,72%
Crit: 5,01%

Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 2x5 Min
DPS Meter: Skada 

*Profiles Tested*

*Averys* - single Target

*Average DPS: 26,6k* 
*Uptime SotR: 51,7%* 
*Uptime SShild: 98%* 

*CodeMyLife (Test 1.16)* - single Target

*Average DPS: 25,3k* 
*Uptime SotR: 41,2%* 
*Uptime SShild: 98%* 

*CodeMyLife (1.18 )* - single Target

*Average DPS: 26,5k* 
*Uptime SotR: 40,8%* 
*Uptime SShild: 100%* 

*CodeMyLife (TEST 1.25 )* - single Target

*Average DPS: 28,5k* 
*Uptime SotR: 54,0%* 
*Uptime SShild: 100%* 

*CodeMyLife WITH 9460 22.26% Haste(TEST 1.25 )* - single Target

*Average DPS: 29,0k* 
*Uptime SotR: 57,0%* 
*Uptime SShild: 100%*

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hey tyvm for making this up guyz, very helpfull for everyone. As much for users as for writers. Keep up the good work!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

If I wasnt banned I would contribute to this thread, til then I'll have to do as CML and thank everyone who does so! ^^

----------


## healzzz

are you saying im faking the numbers or what? 
I dunno why i should have any incentive of not giving correct stats that I see since my main hope is that PQR stuff gets better. According to SimCraft i could be doing 90k + dps and none of the profiles are even close to that.




> Here comes mine testing similiar states and shir 
> 
> 
> *Test 1 - Warlock Demonology*
> Talent&Glyph Spec: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Item Level: 518
> Buffs: Dark Intent
> 
> *Key Stats*
> ...

----------


## LazyRaider

I hope when you say that Healsss you are simmed correctly for correct buffs and debuffs against a training dummy

----------


## healzzz

i did Lazy

----------


## healzzz

Terades, great work. Please also post you Talent/Glyph config and any tier bonuses you might have. Thanks!!

Edited first post to include all test so far

----------


## shuklu

Test - Frost DK 2h
Item Level: 489
Buffs: HoW

Key Stats
Mastery: 21.95%
Haste: 57.24%
AP: 28.387
Hit: 7.77%
Expertise: 7.51%
Crit: 12.14%

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Rubim - single target w. automatic cooldowns
Average DPS: 66.4k 

Wey - single target w. automatic cooldowns
Average DPS: 81.1k

----------


## shuklu

Test - Arms Warrior
Item Level: 476
Buffs: Battle shout

Key Stats
Mastery: 25.59%
Haste: 6.57%
AP: 22.094
Hit: 7.53%
Expertise: 7.50%
Crit: 11.35%

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

CuteOne - single target w. automatic cooldowns
Average DPS: 48.9k 

Avery - single target w. manual cooldowns
Average DPS: 50.9k

----------


## julliuzking

This is the best initiative, gear or not, it does give an idea of the differences in profiles...

I have a 90 warrior, 90 monk (healer, btw: vachiusa for the win, medium gear and I outheal anybody anywhere, ever), 90 rogue, 90 hunter.

Link me some profiles and i'll benchmark them all for you  :Smile:  (i'm too lazy to find them all)

----------


## CodeMyLife

I would like another benchmark Protection Paladins using my new test version 1.17 please, I had something hanging the rotation that was terribly affecting the outputs. I feel now It will be way way better. Thanks in advance!

Please state what talents 75-90 were used for the test and what haste rating you have  :Smile:

----------


## healzzz

new tests added to first post, structured it a bit more as well. Thanks everybody! Keep them coming. I'll be testing Destro lock & affliction lock tomorrow

*PLEASE SUBMIT TALENT TREE LINKS with your tests*. www.wowhead.com

----------


## TuraelDX

pls fire mage im very interested

----------


## Ninjaderp

> pls fire mage im very interested


Go ahead mate!

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I would like another benchmark Protection Paladins using my new test version 1.17 please, I had something hanging the rotation that was terribly affecting the outputs. I feel now It will be way way better. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Please state what talents 75-90 were used for the test and what haste rating you have


Absolutely unreal work on 1.17. Seeing some crazy insane SoR numbers right now.

514 Protection Paladin
8750 Haste
Divine Purpose/LH

DPS - 43-45k
SoR - 70-77%!

A very noticeable improvement. The only change I can notice right off the bat is that it's casting SoR directly at 3 Holy Power, and not giving you the option to time it for manual use by casting at 5 instead.

Other then that, excellent work CML.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Yeah I lowered the treshold to 3 to test, it's easy to revert and I could also set it to be a PQI var so if you wanna test all ways you can. I got the 4 pieces this week and I had to lower this treshold for two reasons. The Divine Protection that gives Holy Power is unpredictible so, have to let it some room to pile HP. The other reason is: when Divine Purpose procs, it was easier to make high shielding uptime with a 5HP pool before maxed than with a 3 HP pool as I'm delaying the SotR to after the previous SotR ends.

I will make that PQI value, will let the user choose his favorite treshold.

Thanks for the testing bro, let me know of your ideas as usual!  :Wink: 

CodeMyLife


Edit: 1.17 and 1.18 should gives around same numbers. 1.18 I only added the Holy Power treshold for Shield of Righteous if you wanna do further testings with 3-4-5 HP tresholds. Will need the Data sheet v1.03 to see the value in PQI. I think different talents will require different tresholds.

Just to clarify, the rotation improvement isnt related to Holy Power level. The script was hanging at the very beginning in the -- Initialisation ability somewhere in the Delays. It's really only a matter of spec and tiers why I lowered this value. It should works at its best at 3 with Divine Purpose and 4 pieces T15. Other than than, let's say you use Holy Avanger and dont have 4 pieces, 5 Holy Power is best for manual shielding imo.

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

> BTW did you see the problem....


Exactly my point.
This is a good idea and all but there's so many variables besides ilvl and spec. One being bias by posting anything you want to promote profiles.

----------


## Kinky

@healzzz: Thank you for creating this! Gives people some kind of insight into what's different with each and every profile for the respective specs.

However, I do have some concerns with the low numbers produced with my Demo profile. Your test is producing almost 10k less than my own tests (I like to do them before releasing updates, for consistency.) That considering I'm almost 20 item levels behind you. How are you performing the tests? Just curious. =)

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I will make that PQI value, will let the user choose his favorite threshold.
> 
> Edit: 1.17 and 1.18 should gives around same numbers. 1.18 I only added the Holy Power threshold for Shield of Righteous if you wanna do further testings with 3-4-5 HP tresholds. Will need the Data sheet v1.03 to see the value in PQI. I think different talents will require different thresholds.


Yeah, that would be awesome. I'll mess with the threshold and do some more testing. Can you add the PQI AoE toggle in for the next update?

----------


## healzzz

> @healzzz: Thank you for creating this! Gives people some kind of insight into what's different with each and every profile for the respective specs.
> 
> However, I do have some concerns with the low numbers produced with my Demo profile. Your test is producing almost 10k less than my own tests (I like to do them before releasing updates, for consistency.) That considering I'm almost 20 item levels behind you. How are you performing the tests? Just curious. =)


Hi mentally,
Indeed i was a bit surprised by those numbers as well. The test was conducted the following way:

- Raid Dummy Target at the Shrine
- Buffed only with Dark Intent, no flasks or other stuff
- Do 5x 20M dmg
- Used newest version of Skada

I will re-run both profiles tonight and report back.

----------


## firepong

> @healzzz: Thank you for creating this! Gives people some kind of insight into what's different with each and every profile for the respective specs.
> 
> However, I do have some concerns with the low numbers produced with my Demo profile. Your test is producing almost 10k less than my own tests (I like to do them before releasing updates, for consistency.) That considering I'm almost 20 item levels behind you. How are you performing the tests? Just curious. =)





> Hi mentally,
> Indeed i was a bit surprised by those numbers as well. The test was conducted the following way:
> 
> - Raid Dummy Target at the Shrine
> - Buffed only with Dark Intent, no flasks or other stuff
> - Do 5x 20M dmg
> - Used newest version of Skada
> 
> I will re-run both profiles tonight and report back.


I was thinking the same. My lock is only 490 iLVL and its doing 70k itself on a raid dummy, with Dark Intent being the only buff for me as well. Give me another 30 iLVL's and better trinkets than what I have and it could possibly match Soap's Demo Profile in terms of DPS output.

----------


## healzzz

I've done a quick test again, here are the results - not directly comparable since i have different gear and stats:

Test 1 - Warlock Demonology
Talent&Glyph Spec: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Item Level: 520
Buffs: Dark Intent

Key Stats
Mastery: 7968 (21.28%)
Haste: 8170 (19.2%)
Spellpower: 29,421
Hit: 15,08%
Crit: 7.42%

Profiles Tested
Target: Raider's Training Dummy
Time: 40 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

*Mentally*



Soapbox Elite (not free)

----------


## crystal_tech

> I've done a quick test again, here are the results - not directly comparable since i have different gear and stats:
> 
> Test 1 - Warlock Demonology
> Talent&Glyph Spec: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Item Level: 520
> Buffs: Dark Intent
> 
> Key Stats
> Mastery: 7968 (21.28%)
> ...


could you baseline it with the a full vendor (ilvl 403 i believe) gear list; and list out your reforge setup (or run without reforging) just to see how well profiles scale with gear and if we can confirm as we can then copy testing without gear differences. (note this would only baseline profiles (others will more than likely scale better with gear than others)

if this makes no since its due to my lack of sleep.

----------


## TommyT

ill add a fury warrior test soon

----------


## TommyT

Fury warrior
Talents and glyphs Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
- Item Level 524
- Tier bonus (2pc/4pc) 4piece
- Mastery 23.91%
- Haste 6.14%
- Spellpower 0
- Hit 10.37%
- Crit 31.36%
- Expertise 7.56% x2
- Attack Power 41752 with battle shout

http://i44.tinypic.com/1dyc8n.png

average dps 101.96 

Profile used
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ior-5-2-a.html ([PQR]Fury Warrior 5.2)
Manual use of CDs

hope my use of recount is not an issue
i still think it is out of date but seems to work correctly in raids ive had no errors

----------


## CodeMyLife

> could you baseline it with the a full vendor (ilvl 403 i believe) gear list; and list out your reforge setup (or run without reforging) just to see how well profiles scale with gear and if we can confirm as we can then copy testing without gear differences. (note this would only baseline profiles (others will more than likely scale better with gear than others)
> 
> if this makes no since its due to my lack of sleep.


It's actually not a bad idea at all where exactly do we buy 403 already? on the wall in front of Setting Sun?

----------


## crystal_tech

> It's actually not a bad idea at all where exactly do we buy 403 already? on the wall in front of Setting Sun?


2 places and the ilvi is 408, in the vale its the vendor Len at Arms on the wall, and supplier Xin in townlong Steppes at Longying Outpost. its tied to shado pan rep as well.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Damn parry dodge gear, won't help for prot paladin tests haha

----------


## Terades313

Updated my Prot. Pala Chart 
(CodeMyLife Test 1.25 awesome Profile!)

----------


## TommyT

> could you baseline it with the a full vendor (ilvl 403 i believe) gear list; and list out your reforge setup (or run without reforging) just to see how well profiles scale with gear and if we can confirm as we can then copy testing without gear differences. (note this would only baseline profiles (others will more than likely scale better with gear than others)
> 
> if this makes no since its due to my lack of sleep.


Aslong as enough people make the effort to post so we have a range of item levels to look it would be easier

----------


## Rydar

*Test - Ret Paladin*
Item Level: 492
Buffs: BoM

*Key Stats*
2pc T15RF
Mastery: 32.72
Haste: 18.46%
AP: 27010
Hit: 7.53%
Expertise: 7.57%
Crit: 10.53%

*Profiles Tested*
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 2x 5 min
DPS Meter: Recount
Will be adding more results soon!

*Soapbox Paid Ret Paladin*
Average DPS: *68.8k*

*Averykey - Ret Paladin Simcraft* [Need to edit for Soapbox's 1.3 release]
Average DPS: *67.3k*

*Notes:* lifeblood was used alongside burst, Ret's should scale a bit with gear due to haste being so strong. Soapbox's profile comes with an in-game UI, has many small tweaks and in my experience feels much quciker during raids however I have been a long user of AveryRet and would recommend that to people looking for a strong free profile. :Wink: 

Armory: Level 90 Human Paladin | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory - Ret used.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I've done a quick test again, here are the results - not directly comparable since i have different gear and stats:


Stop using supremacy and use service, use dark soul off cooldown. Should easily be able to manage more then 83k with mentally's profile. 90-95k should be more of a minimum.

----------


## healzzz

added reference SimCraft DPS to Monk post.

I'll try Service but in general Sup is considered to be the better choice until BiS gear

----------


## Kinkeh

> added reference SimCraft DPS to Monk post.
> 
> I'll try Service but in general Sup is considered to be the better choice until BiS gear


Where in the world did you hear that o.O because it's definitely service over supremacy on single target and cleave/aoe, only time supremacy comes in top is on long travel time fights.

----------


## healzzz

blablablablabla - 10 chars

----------


## Kinkeh

> among others, Sparkuggz of Method [5.3 GUIDE] Affliction Warlock Class Guide - YouTube


You're talking about affliction, I'm talking about demonology. I replied to your demonology post.  :Wink:  It's different for affliction and demonology, demonology uses service and affliction uses supremacy.

----------


## healzzz

sorry my mistake  :Big Grin: 

im posting in nilrems thread at the same time. Your are of course correct that Sac/Serv is considered better for Demo.

----------


## Decaed

Test - Unholy ST / Unholy Festerblight
Item Level: 531
Buffs: HoW

Key Stats
Mastery: 29.81%
Haste: 62.08%
AP: 51.357
Hit: 8.03%
Expertise: 7.67%
Crit: 19.78%

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 3 x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Rubim - Unholy ST no CD's
Average DPS: 135.4k 

Rubim/Sandman Festerblight - ST no CD's
Average DPS: 140.5k

----------


## healzzz

*Warlock - Destruction*

Spec GoSac

*Key Stats*
*ilvl 516*
Mastery: 68.09%
Haste: 18.11%
SP: 28.821
Hit: 15.02%
Crit: 13.44%

Raid Target Dummy, 5x 20M dmg

Soapbox Elite Destro v2.1 - *DPS :97.3k*
Mavmins Destro 5.2 - *DPS: 104.3k*

The trick for Mavmins profile is auto RoF (right alt). The implementation of Soapboxe's RoF is somewhat "buggy" since you loose your target and have to retarget it which at some point leads to a loss of DPS. Without RoF, Soap's profile seems to be doing a bit more DPS than Mavmins.

----------


## botirk

Mine PvE Feral Profile ([PQR] PvE Feral beast)
490 iLvL
Mastery Reforge
Raid Dummy
Skada
30 millions of damage (up to infinity)
78k solo dps with two dummies near
73k solo dps with one dummy near

----------


## healzzz

> Mine PvE Feral Profile ([PQR] PvE Feral beast)
> 490 iLvL
> Mastery Reforge
> Raid Dummy
> Skada
> 30 millions of damage (up to infinity)
> 78k solo dps with two dummies near
> 73k solo dps with one dummy near


botrik, what spec, what key stats etc? I cant add it in this current state as there's too much missing

----------


## Goldstash

Hey about Rubim festerblight profile u were using manualy or ?

----------


## maceyp

Update to my Monk Post:
Unbuffed stats:
Agility: 19786
Haste: 7109 (16.73%)
Mastery: 7181 (3.99%)
Crit: 7071 (11.78%)
AP: 39897
DPS: 13772 / 6651

----------


## TommyT

Be nice if you could actually update your OP with my fury test
i actually took the time to make screens shots

----------


## healzzz

added TommyT's test. sorry for the delay

----------


## Decaed

> Hey about Rubim festerblight profile u were using manualy or ?


Yes. I use the manual profile. I also use the normal unholy profile which I have made some adjustments too to suit my personal playstyle.

----------


## andreaspts

anyone doing rogues? :Smile:

----------


## healzzz

feel free do to one!

----------


## cukiemunster

I will be testing 3 available PVE feral profiles, firepong's, ph34rt3hcute1's, and botirk's. I will also be running 50 million damage done parses to allow each profile a chance to live up to it's maximum.

I do have my 4pc bonus, and the ONLY buff I am using is MotW.

*Stats*:



*Talents*:



*Sim Craft dps*: 154166 dps

*firepong's* parse:129.5k dps




*ph34rt3hcute1's* parse:135.5k dps



*botirk's* parse: 130k




*Conclusions*: 
Pong's profile has been the staple for all feral for all of DS, but lags VERY badly nowadays, causing it to be almost unusable in 25 man raids. Even during testing outside of 2 moons, I went from 30 fps, on my crappy laptop, to ~7 fps during testing on the dummy.

Botirk has the lowest DoT damage out of the 3, but overall not bad. My one big complaint about this profile is the fact that it uses "all-in-one" abilities. Meaning that in the rotation editor each ability is not listed, allowing to remove individual abilities at will, or alter the code for personal use easily.

Cute1 has the best performing feral profile for end game raiding from a dps and FPS loss standpoint. I use this profile every week, and would recommend it to anyone that is looking for a solid kitty profile.


If there are any other Feral PVE profiles that I have missed, throw me a link and I will also test them.

----------


## healzzz

great test! added to OP

P.S.: if you have performance issues, i highly recommend using Skada instead of Recount.

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah I use skada, but recount has the pie chart which was good visually for this test.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> I will be testing 3 available PVE feral profiles, firepong's, ph34rt3hcute1's, and botirk's. I will also be running 50 million damage done parses to allow each profile a chance to live up to it's maximum.
> 
> I do have my 4pc bonus, and the ONLY buff I am using is MotW.
> 
> *Stats*:
> 
> 
> 
> *Talents*:
> ...


I can see this. I haven't been working on my profile and instead been helping ph43r with hers. The lag issue wasn't hard to fix after I found a way to make her way Universal for all locale. I won't be around much after next week, so I haven't been doing anything with my profiles. I would rather have a solid druid profile from someone that will keep it up to date than me that will not be around a computer for at least 2 months lol.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The way its stands.... I would go so far as to say my profile is also pongs profile.

----------


## MyNewName

I am going to be contributing to this thread quite alot. I have lots of toons and I am very familliar with ALOT of profiles. I would make a small suggestion. With each test result in the OP, could you maybe put a DL link to the profile? Since I find alot of profiles that have been updated, but I prefer the damage of the "older model".

----------


## healzzz

i can see your point but providing an alternative source for profile downloads isn't really the main goal of this thread. If someone wants to put in the work to download all profiles and create a version library, cool, but I have little interest doing that to be honest.

----------


## MyNewName

Test - 2H Frost DK
Item Level: 513
Buffs: HoW

Key Stats
Set Bonus: None
Mastery: 29.00
Haste: 75.74
AP: 35975
Hit: @cap
Expertise: 9.80
Crit: 13.36

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5 x 20 Million
DPS Meter: Recount

2H Frost(Kinks Panda Frost)
Average DPS: 116254.2

Talents of consequence: Plague Leach and Runic Empowerment

Glyphs: Non dps related

Notes: This profile has not been updated since the release of MoP. There have been updates, and I have tried them. I have never found one that performs as well as this one deos.
Sometimes there is a bad check that causes a loop (once a week) A quick switch to AoE back into Single target rectifies this situation.

Will be adding to DK Test

----------


## Mavmins

> *Warlock - Destruction*
> 
> Spec GoSac
> 
> *Key Stats*
> *ilvl 516*
> Mastery: 68.09%
> Haste: 18.11%
> SP: 28.821
> ...



I think both would do more dps if you didn't use GoSac. I don't think anyone uses that anymore except for high target swap fights.
Also this is a good idea from a dps standpoint but doesn't mention all the other features profiles have, personally I put a lot of effort into survival functions, can't dps if you're dead, and making the profile as customisable as possible.

----------


## MyNewName

Test - Shadow Priest
Item Level: 516
Buffs: Stam 

Key Stats
Set Bonus: None
Mastery: 17.57
Haste: 15.67
SP: 27398
Hit: 37.46
Expertise: 0.0
Crit: 16.49

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5 x 20 Million
DPS Meter: Recount

Shadow PVE(SM-Shadow-PVE) 
Average DPS: 57195

Standard (Hysteria{Shadow PvE})
Average Dps: 52,382



Talents of consequence: None

Glyphs: Inner Fire Mass dispel and Cure 

Notes: Should be noted that All these test are run in FULL heal gear with healing reforges and gems. This is only to show the difference in the Profiles themselves.

Will be adding to Priest Test!...

----------


## shuklu

Test - Enhancement Shaman
Item Level: 496
Buffs: None

Key Stats
Mastery: 47.40%
Haste: 18.63%
AP: 32.221
Hit: capped
Expertise: capped
Crit: 20.43%

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Cuteone - single target w. automatic cooldowns
Average DPS:96.5k 

Cpoworks - single target w. automatic cooldowns
Average DPS: 97.9k

Nerder - single target w. automatic cooldowns
Average DPS; 87.7k



Skada info

Cpoworks:


Cuteones:


Nerder:

----------


## healzzz

added DK test and enhancement shaman test. Will not add Shadow Priest test to OP as gear is not for spec and therewith not representative.

----------


## MyNewName

*Test* - *Mage*
*Item Level:* 472
*Buffs*: Arcane Brilliance 

_Key Stats_
*Set Bonus*: None
*Mastery*: 39.04
*Haste*: 6.21
*SP*: 17331
*Hit*: 14.65
*Expertise*: 0.0
*Crit*: 8.96

*Profiles Tested*
*Target*: Raid Dummy
*Time*: 5 x 20 Million
*DPS Meter*: Recount

*Arcane*

*Arcane MoP Boss(Arcane MoP)*
*Average DPS*: 41,3101

*KabArcane Boss*
*Average DPS:* 44,012

[*FIRE*

*Standard(Nova{Fire PvE})*
Average DPS: 57,171

*Fire PvE(SM Fire PVE)*
Average DPS: 52,188


*Talents of consequenc*e: Presence of Mind, RoP, Nether Tempest

*Glyphs*: None 

*Notes*: Lust and Mirror Images NOT USED, Please keep in mind this toon is not geared, enchanted, glyphed, or reforged AT all. Even his talents are not done correctly. This is just raw numbers of him dps'ing on a training dummy. Numbers are only to be used as a comparison as to how each profile performs with what was given.

----------


## kuukuu

Curious why you're testing SM's profiles when they haven't been updated since launch of MoP crackmycrock. I highly doubt they are ever going to be top dps.

----------


## healzzz

> *Test* - *Mage*
> *Item Level:* 472
> *Buffs*: Arcane Brilliance 
> 
> _Key Stats_
> *Set Bonus*: None
> *Mastery*: 39.04
> *Haste*: 6.21
> *SP*: 17331
> ...



im not sure how these test without making any effort to generate max DPS actually make sense. Again, I will not be adding any tests to the OP that are done with Toons that have non-raiding specs.

----------


## cukiemunster

> im not sure how these test without making any effort to generate max DPS actually make sense. Again, I will not be adding any tests to the OP that are done with Toons that have non-raiding specs.


Yeah I agree with this. The ONLY way a thread like this will work is if only properly geared, gemmed, and enchanted toons have tests ran on them. ilvl doesn't matter a whole lot, but optimization absolutely does.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Guinness

I'd suggest people stop using raid dummy's that aren't single target. The only one's I've found to get true ST tests have been Silvermoon and Thunder Bluff. TB you have to stand right up against one of the big tents and it limits your camera so my preference has been Silvermoon. Every other dummy as far as when I was testing Frost DK DW profiles gave inflated dps scoring because of cleaving. While it's fine if you want to compare it doesn't give a true single target test.

----------


## shuklu

> I'd suggest people stop using raid dummy's that aren't single target. The only one's I've found to get true ST tests have been Silvermoon and Thunder Bluff. TB you have to stand right up against one of the big tents and it limits your camera so my preference has been Silvermoon. Every other dummy as far as when I was testing Frost DK DW profiles gave inflated dps scoring because of cleaving. While it's fine if you want to compare it doesn't give a true single target test.


In Orgrimmar - hunter's place. Two dummies, very much alone  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

> In Orgrimmar - hunter's place. Two dummies, very much alone


Also two moons is single target if you use one of the end ones.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## healzzz

> Also two moons is single target if you use one of the end ones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


those have been used in my tests

----------


## CodeMyLife

Alliance thers one solo raid dummy in Ironforge and one in Stormwind, those at SoSS are too close of eachother.

----------


## shuklu

Test - Windwalker
Item Level: 481
Buffs: Legacy of the Emperor, Legacy of the white tiger

Key Stats
Mastery: 1.87%
Haste:6.80%
AP: 26.366
Hit: Capped
Expertise: Capped
Crit: 32.71%

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Kuukuu - single target w. automatic cooldowns
Average DPS: 77,5

Did test both Rubim(outdated) and Nova(outdated?) but the were so far behind that I didn't complete the test

----------


## shuklu

Question: Should we add honorbuddy profiles aswell?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Question: Should we add honorbuddy profiles aswell?


If ppl want it, I could add PureRotation and SuperBad dps charts to mine, since these are probably the only 2 viable HB feral CR's right now for raiding.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Imo HB is not viable for raiding. No point in listing it. I do not have anythimg against HB, it's just not safe to raid with it in my opinion. Every single minor patch take days to release offsets. Rebooting wow becomes a lot of trouble too. Just saying my opinion is we should keep it PQR oriented.

----------


## cukiemunster

Well quite a few people will disagree about HB's viability in raids. While I agree that PQR>HB, there are still quite a few ppl that use it for raiding. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pepe2c

I just use HB for arenas and RBG healing. Healing sphere healing is OP for pvp

----------


## BowCorp

> Test - Unholy ST / Unholy Festerblight
> Item Level: 531
> Buffs: HoW
> 
> Key Stats
> Mastery: 29.81%
> Haste: 62.08%
> AP: 51.357
> Hit: 8.03%
> ...


I call complete bullshit on this test. There is no way you hit 135k self-buffed on a raid dummy without CDs. My 541 UH DK hits these sort of numbers with CDs.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I just use HB for arenas and RBG healing. Healing sphere healing is OP for pvp


I must admit HB healing is nice. Auto mouse features makes it very powerfull. However HB is not free and way easier to detect. Monk zig-zag rolls or hunter flying traps are punishing. Even with lazyraider you might be detected. I do not suggest HB as HBs ban ratios are important and PQR bans are very unlikely.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I call complete bullshit on this test. There is no way you hit 135k self-buffed on a raid dummy without CDs. My 541 UH DK hits these sort of numbers with CDs.


I dont wanna put myself in front saying this test is valid but just wanna make sure, do you use skada as well!? Skada amd recount doesnt report the same numbers often.

----------


## Decaed

> I call complete bullshit on this test. There is no way you hit 135k self-buffed on a raid dummy without CDs. My 541 UH DK hits these sort of numbers with CDs.


You claim your DK is 541 but you don't hit these numbers without CD's? lol

I suggest you get a better profile and/or make sure PQR is up-to-date.

----------


## healzzz

> I call complete bullshit on this test. There is no way you hit 135k self-buffed on a raid dummy without CDs. My 541 UH DK hits these sort of numbers with CDs.


a quick simcraft with a ilvl 542 deathknight shows that self buffed on a raid dummy, he's capable of 160.1k dps over a 5 minute fight with 10.000 iterations and 20% variance. So i dont know why you would call bullshit.

----------


## cukiemunster

IMO, everyone should post screenshots of their recount/skada showing dps and breakdown to avoid the drama that comes along with ppl thinking they are inflating their numbers.

----------


## firepong

> IMO, everyone should post screenshots of their recount/skada showing dps and breakdown to avoid the drama that comes along with ppl thinking they are inflating their numbers.


On top of that, if someone really wants to call bullshit on CD's, post Buff Uptimes from Skada as well.

----------


## Enuma

Lets contribute a bit  :Big Grin: 

*- ilvl477 SMF Warrior -* 

*Key stats*:
Strength: 13.612
Attack Power: 30.221
Haste: 2.10%
Critt: 15.48%
Mastery: 16.60%
Hit: capped
Expertise: capped

Knowing that Warrs are very gear dependant im including my weapons too:
Main weapon: LFR i476 Elegion - Windsong
Off weapon: i463 Ook's hozen slicer - Windsong

*Talents and Glyphs*:
http://www.wowhead.com/talent#wxhZ|TpzmRs

*Buffs*:
Battle Shout

*Set Bonuses*:
LFR T14 2P bonus.

Skull Banner - false
Recklessness - false
Dragon Roar - true
Bloodbath - true


*Target*: Raid Dummy
*Time*: 3x 10mins tests
*DPS Meter*: Skada (up-to-date)

*Gourgas profile*:
Average - *50.177*
Dragon Roar - timed
Bloodbath - timed
Battle Shout - timed

*Travis profile*:
Average - *49.279*
Dragon Roar - off CD
Bloodbath - manual
Battle Shout - timed

*Replikatoren FREE profile*:
Average - *41.121*
Dragon Roar - off CD
Bloodbath - off CD
Battle Shout - off CD

*Rubim Fury profile with PRQI support*:
Average - *40.544*
Dragon Roar - off CD
Bloodbath - off CD
Battle Shout - off CD

*Avery*:
Average - *39.572*
Dragon Roar - off CD
Bloodbath - off CD
Battle Shout - off CD

*Nerder profile*: - Not working.

*Gourgas* profile felt easier to control, but default keybinds feel odd and a bit mixed up. There is no "info" triangle when you choose rotation, so you will have to find out keybinds for yourself. Banner and Reck are used manually, but Reck can be set up to be used automatically trough abillity editor editing nicely written files, so you wont have issues there. In addition to that, Demo Banner is bound to left Alt, so you will in most cases drop it down by trying to switch to different rotation. Rotation feels a bit cluncky having 3 different rotations for fury (ST, 2-3mobs and 4+ mobs) so quickly changing between those can sometimes be pain in the butt. That being said, having 3 different rotations really make this profile shine and performs good.

*Travis profile v 1.3.0* - I got PQR error saying that "mmb" - middle mouse button is invalid table option, braking all my keybinds, so i only could switch between ST and AoE 3+ rotations. its far easier to use since all keybinds are on right side, leaving left side for your self. Even if config and lua files says that bloodbath should be used auto, it is not, so some little fixing should resolve that. Travis profile overall felt good and easy to use. Having only two rotations instead of three makes job a lot easier, but, on other side it takes a little of control when you are facing 2 mobs, leaving up to you to decide will you stay ST or go AoE.

I havent had chance to test some of paid profiles, like Soapboxes and Replikatoren, not cause i dont want to buy them, but cause i cannot buy them since paypal is not supported in my country yet. I contacted them few times asking them will they set up different payment methods and when, but i was left without info on that. Having that said, i would reaaalllly like to get my hands on those and have few rounds with them, to see how they are performin compared to free ones.

----------


## healzzz

the screenshot idea is a good point, I will include it in the OP

----------


## Guinness

Most of these tests I wouldn't be surprised to see them hitting more than one target. Some classes have huge cleave areas. Just hovering over the DPS line in Recount will show you the top 3 targets you've hit. Like I said I did a LOT of testing of DW DK profiles (Rubim, Wayoun, Soap, Kinka... various others). My tests were 10 straight minutes. I've posted screenshots of the Recount numbers and verify that I hit a single target. Back when my iLvl was less than 500 I was doing 92k DPS with Wayoun. If I get motivated I will try and redo the tests for this thread.

----------


## Decaed

> On top of that, if someone really wants to call bullshit on CD's, post Buff Uptimes from Skada as well.


I'll be sure to include some in my next tests for the naysayers.  :Smile:

----------


## BowCorp

> a quick simcraft with a ilvl 542 deathknight shows that self buffed on a raid dummy, he's capable of 160.1k dps over a 5 minute fight with 10.000 iterations and 20% variance. So i dont know why you would call bullshit.


This is correct - with CDs. 

The numbers claimed by Decaed are without CDS; No army, gargoyle, unholy frenzy, empower rune weapon, death and decay, engineering gloves, potions and no racials.

Test - Unholy ST
Item Level: 541
Buffs: HoW

Key Stats
Mastery: 32.50%
Haste: 67.90%
AP: 52,750
Hit: Capped
Expertise: Capped
Crit: 20.00%

Profiles Tested
Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 3 x 20mil dmg and 3 x 50mil dmg
DPS Meter: Skada (up-to-date)

Rubim - Unholy ST no CD's
20 Million Damage Average - 116.2k dps
Attempt 1:


Attempt 2:


Attempt 3:


50 Million Damage Average - 119.5k dps
Attempt 1:


Attempt 2:


Attempt 3:


SimCraft without CDs and Soul Reaper (400 sec fight duration):





```
actions.precombat+=/unholy_presence
actions.precombat+=/horn_of_winter
actions.precombat+=/snapshot_stats
actions.precombat+=/raise_dead

actions=auto_attack
actions+=/run_action_list,name=aoe,if=active_enemies>=5
actions+=/run_action_list,name=single_target,if=active_enemies<5

actions.single_target=outbreak,if=stat.attack_power>(dot.blood_plague.attack_power*1.1)&time>15&!(cooldown.unholy_blight.remains>79)
actions.single_target+=/plague_strike,if=stat.attack_power>(dot.blood_plague.attack_power*1.1)&time>15&!(cooldown.unholy_blight.remains>79)
actions.single_target+=/blood_tap,if=talent.blood_tap.enabled&buff.blood_charge.stack>10&runic_power>=32
actions.single_target+=/outbreak,if=dot.frost_fever.remains<3|dot.blood_plague.remains<3
actions.single_target+=/plague_strike,if=!dot.blood_plague.ticking|!dot.frost_fever.ticking
actions.single_target+=/dark_transformation
actions.single_target+=/blood_tap,if=talent.blood_tap.enabled&buff.shadow_infusion.stack=5
actions.single_target+=/death_coil,if=runic_power>90
actions.single_target+=/scourge_strike,if=unholy=2
actions.single_target+=/festering_strike,if=blood=2&frost=2
actions.single_target+=/death_coil,if=buff.sudden_doom.react|(buff.dark_transformation.down&rune.unholy<=1)
actions.single_target+=/scourge_strike
actions.single_target+=/festering_strike
actions.single_target+=/horn_of_winter
actions.single_target+=/death_coil,if=buff.dark_transformation.down|(cooldown.summon_gargoyle.remains>8&buff.dark_transformation.remains>8)
actions.single_target+=/blood_tap,if=talent.blood_tap.enabled&buff.blood_charge.stack>=8
```

*Edit: Added Simcraft

----------


## healzzz

67% haste?

your stats are strange.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/characte.../Raziee/simple
http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/characte...r/Danie/simple
http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/characte...her/Joe/simple
http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/characte...r/Infeh/simple

----------


## BowCorp

> 67% haste?
> 
> your stats are strange.
> 
> Raziee @ Twisting Nether - Community - World of Warcraft
> Danie @ Twisting Nether - Community - World of Warcraft
> Joe @ Twisting Nether - Community - World of Warcraft
> Infeh @ Twisting Nether - Community - World of Warcraft


...Unholy presence

----------


## Morx

I guess I'm one of the ones that doesn't care about epeen, and just cares about overall what profiles work the best. You wanna lie on your numbers, go for it, but I figure you'll lie across the board, and I can see overall what profile has worked best for you. Such as the example above, I can pretty easily see that there are a couple DK profiles that are about the same, just have to try them, and another that doesn't work at all. Good deal, when I roll up my DK I'll know which ones to try out.

My only suggestion is to start adding links to the profiles thread, so this can be a resource of Hey, I just rolled up a new Hunter, oh this profile seems to work well for most people, *click* Download via SVN... as it is now, I have to go back to the forum, and try and find the right thread that has the profile in it.

Again, using the DK profiles as an example, I don't even know what some of them are. The best one listed, I've not seen at all on these forums, so I assume it's buried?

Would make things easier I think.

----------


## DEFLAMA

> 67% haste?
> 
> your stats are strange.


The haste level is correct. Battle.net shows haste % without Unholy presence on.

----------


## BowCorp

I'll update my post with more profile comparisons once I can find a work around for the LUA errors that some of the DK profiles are throwing with the PQInterface

----------


## monblanc77

I really need good warrior profile, but i dont know what to purchase - soapbox elite or replikator ultimate. Anyone testing them?

----------


## healzzz

added recent tests to OP

----------


## Enuma

*- ilvl480 DW Frost Death Knight -* 

*Key stats*:
Strength: 11.300
Attack Power: 22.800
Haste: 52.11%
Critt: 11.48%
Mastery: 26.67%
Hit: capped
Expertise: capped

Im including my weapons too:
Main weapon PVP i470 Malevolent Gladiators Hacker - Razorice
Off weapon: i463 Amber Espada - Fallen Crusader

*Talents and Glyphs*:
Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Swap between Blood Tap and Runic Empowerment for RE tests.

*Buffs*:
Horn of the Winter

*Set Bonuses*:
LFR T14 4P bonus.

Empower Rune Weapon - false
Army of the Dead - false
Rise Dead - false
Rise Dead [CD's tests]- true
Pillar of Frast- true


*Target*: Raid Dummy
*Time*: 3x 10mins tests
*DPS Meter*: Skada (up-to-date)

*Wey's profile* - Blood Tap with CDs:
Average - *57.367*
Horn of the Winter - off CD
Pillar of Frost - off CD
Rise Dead - off CD

*Wey's profile* - Runic Empowerment with CDs:
Average - *55.844*
Horn of the Winter - off CD
Pillar of Frost - off CD
Rise Dead - off CD

*Rubim profile* - with CDs:
Average - *54.225*
Horn of the Winter - off CD
Pillar of Frost - off CD
Rise Dead - off CD

*Wey's profile* - Blood Tap with CDs off:
Average - *51.157*
Horn of the Winter - off CD
Pillar of Frost - manual

*Wey's profile* - Runic Empowerment with CDs off:
Average - *49.874*
Horn of the Winter - off CD
Pillar of Frost - manual

*Rubim profile* - with CDs off:
Average - *48.544*
Horn of the Winter - off CD
Pillar of Frost - off CD

*Sandman profile*:
Average - *46.844*
Horn of the Winter - off CD
Pillar of Frost - off CD
Rise Dead - off CD

*Wey's* profile felt far easier to control, with exceptional keybinds they provide max control of Profiles. Having abillity to toggle Howling Blast, DnD and CDs is something that i really like, specially when pulling one mob in pack. Support for Blood Tap made this profile even better, since Rubim's atm does not support it at all. survivability on profile is good, but not as good as on Rubim's profiles. Rotation is good and clean, toggling DnD off will make profile dump unholy runes trough Obliterate. Profile it self support Death Siphon and Death pact, even so i havent seen using Death Siphon at all. Next to that, you need to have specific talent build to pull out the best of profile, which is, by me, downside of it. On positive side, profile supports wide range of boss mechanics, which makes it perform better and worry less during encounters.

*Rubim* profile has PQi config meny, allowing you to easy set up and config features that you want and how you want it. Keybinds are none, only one which you have is to toggle AoE mode on and off, giving you less control over profile outside of PQRi settings. Rotation is not quite precise as in Wey's profiles, but its pulling its own weight. I found strange bug in profile, profile it self will sometimes completely ignore using DnD to dump unholy runes, dumping them mainly trough Obliterate. Overall survivability is good and higher than in Wey's profiles.

*Sandman* profile is stripped down and edited Rubims profile, its quite similar to Rubims, except lacking any config and keybind options so i wont go to much into it. Its pretty much down to Rubim or Sandman's profile, bot perform equally good in same situations.

*Since Blood Tap is currently DW Frost favored talent and only Wey's profile support it, i did test with it too. Currently all three profiles do incorrect rotation when using Runic Empowerment talent. They dont pool one Unholy rune to avoid RE from regenerating Unholy runes, which ends up in not little procs of RE on unholy runes. There for, Weys profile take a lead here again. All that being said its down to this:
 Wey's profile is optimized more for riding, sacrificing part of survivablity in favor of DPS done. Rubim profiles have far better survivability, but at little cost of DPS..*

As such, both profiles perform good, and with little fixing/updating, they would perform outstanding. Its down to what you preffer, DPS or survivability, i personally use Wey's profile for riding when i have healing covered by party/raid member, while using Rubim's for everyday usage. Its up to you to decide what you preffer, i would suggest to use them as i use them.

_Again, i had no chance of testing out some paid profiles im interested in how they perform over free ones, but untill authors dont add other payment methods beside paypal, im unable to do so._

----------


## Aegeus

Decaed, I think, unfortunately, you have missed the point. A single test of a single profile with your specific setup means nothing to anyone else. You need at least two profile tests with the same gear and stats to give any usable data.

----------


## Decaed

> Decaed, I think, unfortunately, you have missed the point. A single test of a single profile with your specific setup means nothing to anyone else. You need at least two profile tests with the same gear and stats to give any usable data.


Oh... Seems I omitted the second profiles results. I'm going to go ahead and delete that post until I can be bothered updating it again.

----------


## healzzz

I have added Enuma's awesome Death Knight test

----------


## cruxix

Test - Ret Paladin
Item Level: 531
Buffs: Might

Key Stats
4pc T15 Ret
Mastery: 37.59
Haste: 40.98%
AP: 34,970
Hit: 9.79%
Expertise: 7.51%
Crit: 9.87%

Profiles were tested on Raider's Target Dummy 2 times, until 20m damage had been dealt.

Soapbox Paid Ret Paladin (Auto-CD's)
Average DPS: 137000.8

Averykey - Ret Paladin Simcraft (Had to use CD's at own discretion)
Average DPS: 135686.4

Notes:
I am an engineer, and both profiles used my glove enchant along with Execution Sentence.

----------


## healzzz

> Thats an insane statement!


what is exactly?

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

> I really need good warrior profile, but i dont know what to purchase - soapbox elite or replikator ultimate. Anyone testing them?


Don't buy a profile. There's free ones which put out just as much DPS.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Don't buy a profile. There's free ones which put out just as much DPS.


Idk about that. Just judging off the tests here alone, the paid profiles always put out higher dps than their free counterparts. It all comes down to is the extra 2k or so dps worth it for you to pay for a profile. Some people will gladly pay for a better profile, some won't. I have never paid for one, but not saying I wouldn't. If Phear or pong put out a feral profile that was superior to their current free ones, I would be their first customer lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

And I will never charge for my profiles.

----------


## healzzz

in my person opinion, there are very few profiles that are "worth" the money. Some folks put in a tremendous amount of work to make it worthwhile for the customer to actually splash the cash and others do a lot of work once but then kinda rest on their laurels. Thats at least my impression.

I keep bringing up Nilrem's affliction profile as a good example - i think that the money he charges for it is well worth it and especially if you see it also as a supporting mechanism.

However there are so many great free profiles out there such as ph34r's or mentally's, just to name a few, that sometimes, yes its hard to argue to spend the cash.

One thing I for example would expect from paid profiles is that they get updated a lot faster and more regularly than the free ones - apart from obviously putting out more DPS.

----------


## cukiemunster

After testing out new versions of the available feral profiles, I have noticed that my prior test is considerably lower than it should be. I can only assume that this was because I ran the tests from my work computer, and it is a shitty all-in-one HP monitor deal, and it was not able to run the profiles at capacity. I will be redoing my tests probably tomorrow on my home desktop, so the numbers should then reflect the actual ability of said profiles.

----------


## cukiemunster

*STATS:*


*TALENTS:*


*SIMCRAFT DPS:* 156455


*ph34rt3hcute1's* parse:Ignore for now, I was on the wrong dummy in 2 moons, so my numbers are off...../feelstupid


*botirk's* parse: Ignore for now, I was on the wrong dummy in 2 moons, so my numbers are off...../feelstupid

----------


## healzzz

updated post

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

> Idk about that. Just judging off the tests here alone, the paid profiles always put out higher dps than their free counterparts. It all comes down to is the extra 2k or so dps worth it for you to pay for a profile. Some people will gladly pay for a better profile, some won't. I have never paid for one, but not saying I wouldn't. If Phear or pong put out a feral profile that was superior to their current free ones, I would be their first customer lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Of the ones I've tried (and I mean extensively) the paid ones performed worse than a free one. Also 2000 dps is an RNG variable. Not even a proc. A blip in space.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Of the ones I've tried (and I mean extensively) the paid ones performed worse than a free one. Also 2000 dps is an RNG variable. Not even a proc. A blip in space.


Well when every paid profiles listed here performed better than their free counterparts, there is something to be said for them. As I said, I have never paid for a profile because all the feral profiles are free, so I don't really have a dog on the fight. Just stating from outside observations.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Morx

Anyone out there have a hunter profile that rocks socks? I know Soapbox has paid hunter profiles, but I was looking for something free.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

there is kickmydog

----------


## crystal_tech

and mine https://www.dropbox.com/s/il9ea8q2yi...V%20Hunter.zip

----------


## Morx

> there is kickmydog


Oh ya! Forgot, he posted a link up in the regular PQR thread. Guess some just don't want their own thread for reporting things? never seen a kickmydog thread for his Hunter profiles.

----------


## cukiemunster

I have ran updated Feral druid tests if you are interested in keeping this thread up to date.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2790929 ([PQR] PvE Feral beast)

----------


## royoneal213

I'm having trouble finding a GOOD Mage Profile. I am not quite 500 on my mage, but I generally gear up fast. If anyone could reccomend a solid, well-functioning profile, I'd be happy to throw up numbers and compare profiles, as well as critique rotations, cooldown management, and any other additions.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I believe mentallys hysteria is the most updated mage-profiles on here at the moment.

----------


## rootlsuer

> I believe mentallys hysteria is the most updated mage-profiles on here at the moment.


yea - and i love that it's hosted on github; fork away!

----------


## Kinky

Lol. My Mage profiles are screaming for a major re-write though as they've notbeen updated for a long while.
As Demonology has gotten some pretty huge updates lately, I was wondering if anyone would give it a try and update the current stats posted on the first page? I'd appreciate it. =)

There's still an issue with Demonology's refreshing of Doom during UVLS (When Doom is already affected by UVLS), but that'll get fixed in the next update.
Shadow Priest also has a few issues that I'll be working on and update in the next few days.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## cukiemunster

I need someone to test arcane mage profiles, STAT!!  :Wink:

----------


## Drinksbeer

Arcane, got it, I'm on it!!

----------


## momo1029

> I need someone to test arcane mage profiles, STAT!!



i would love to test it too  :Big Grin:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Arcane, got it, I'm on it!!


You da man! 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CodeMyLife

I would like if someone could test my prot/ret profiles againt Avery's, the results in 1st page are very far from what my rotation is right now.

Thanks in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## b00tch

No mage comparisons? From the community list it looks like there aren't many to choose from maybe that is why?

----------


## Kinky

@b00tch: Not sure anyone is updating this thread anymore. I requested a new DPS comparison of my Warlock profile against what's readily available right now but I don't think anyone did it. Sadly!
I'd also love if anyone could compare my Frost Mage profile against other Frost Mage profiles just for a quick comparison. =)

----------


## healzzz

unfortunately my wl was banned  :Frown:

----------


## Varity

I will compare frost mage profiles today.

----------


## Kinky

@healzzz: Ouch, I'm sorry to hear that.
@Varity: Thank you, that's awesome. =)

----------


## Captncrunch

> @b00tch: Not sure anyone is updating this thread anymore. I requested a new DPS comparison of my Warlock profile against what's readily available right now but I don't think anyone did it. Sadly!
> I'd also love if anyone could compare my Frost Mage profile against other Frost Mage profiles just for a quick comparison. =)


I could do it in i541/536 UVLS/meta gem. I could compare it against Soapbox's new updated paid demo profile? Just give me all the parameters and I'll follow it exactly.

----------


## cukiemunster

> unfortunately my wl was banned


Your what was banned? Sorry not sure what wl stands for....

Edit: Nvm, I guess you meant warlock lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Varity

starting it now, can u guys say me which profiles i should test now (For Frostmage)?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You could start with those available in this thread: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## TheLuBu

I would love to see my Profiles tested here as well  :Smile: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] TheLuBu´s Profiles)

----------


## cukiemunster

Varity clear your inbox por favor. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Varity

*Key Stats:*
Gearscore = 513
Buffs: Arcane Brilliance & Frost Armor
Mastery: 20.33%
Haste: 16.15%
Spellpower: 20.524
Hit: 15.02%
Crit: 18.99%
Target = Raid Dummy(1Target)
Time = 3x15m dmg
*
Information: I didnt use Time Warp in my test.*

*Mentally Frost Mage:* 
Test 01 = 
Test 02 = 
Test 03 = 

*Soapbox Elite Profiles*
Test 01 = 
Test 02 = 
Test 03 = 


Tomorrow i will try to add fire dps chart 
and if there is any other frost profile which should be tested -> post it then. I wont test the Discontinued profiles.

----------


## CrippledCyclone

Thanks for the mage ones varity, I'm going to look at Soapboxes Profiles, and test them vs Mentallys in 492 gear.

----------


## cukiemunster

Also to be fair, mentally is redoing all of her mage profiles and they have not been released yet iirc. So don't rule her stuff out yet  :Wink: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

@Varity: Thank you! There's still a few bugs with the Frost Mage profile that I'm working on solving so hopefully that'll help a wee bit. =)

@Captncrunch: I'm not exactly sure how Soapbox runs his Demonology profile in particular; If he uses the opener that Sparkuggz showed, you'd probably need to create a macro and initiate the opener yourself before starting my profile. Dark Soul should be used as soon as Curse of the Elements (or similar debuffs) have been applied to the target and on cooldown after that. (For Dummies anyway).

@managor: My released Fire Mage profile haven't been updated since I overhauled the Data file, so it's pretty much broken right now. I'm still in testing mode with my current local rewrite of the profile. =) I'd recommend not to test mine at the moment as I know it's really not competitive even in the slightest.

----------


## Varity

@Mentally i can say i still like ur profile a bit more, cause of the pqi support. 
Here some points i noticed:

Invocation is not working always.
The burstphase of ur profile was weaker than soapbox.
And the dotting is only working when i am moving my mouse to the target, this is nice, but when i am not focusing the target it wont even cast the dot on the single target.

----------


## Kinky

Yeah.. that's the bugs I'm working on straightening out at the moment. =)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## CrippledCyclone

> @managor: My released Fire Mage profile haven't been updated since I overhauled the Data file, so it's pretty much broken right now. I'm still in testing mode with my current local rewrite of the profile. =) I'd recommend not to test mine at the moment as I know it's really not competitive even in the slightest.


Looking forward to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Hysterical

> *Key Stats:*
> Gearscore = 513
> Buffs: Arcane Brilliance & Frost Armor
> Mastery: 20.33%
> Haste: 16.15%
> Spellpower: 20.524
> Hit: 15.02%
> Crit: 18.99%
> Target = Raid Dummy(1Target)
> ...


fire please x(

----------


## Varity

I will wait for the new release from mentally, so i can test them all. Soapbox already updated his fire/frost profiles, maybe i will do it again.
My gear is actually only 513, so fire is a bit weak actually.

----------


## momo1029

ilvl 503 fire mage 
34% crit mentally's old fire mage profile
hovering around 102k dps after 25M damage

----------


## TheQt

Test - Assassination Rogue
MaskedArmory Link : http://www.maskedarmory.com/anonymou...le-222535.html
Talent&Glyph Spec: Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Item Level: 484
Buffs: Swiftblade's Cunning (10% AS)

Melee Stats:
Mastery: 61.77%
Haste: 16.41%
Attack Power: 24,273
Hit: 8.16% 
Exp: 7.55%/7.55%
Crit: 13.27%

Target: Raid Dummy
Time: 5x 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html
* Average DPS: 45.5k* 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2371638
* Average DPS: 47.1k*  (Im aware the profile is outdated, but I thought I'd give it a shot)

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ted-5-3-a.html
* Average DPS: 48.5k*  

All with Automatic Cooldowns.

----------


## healzzz

added mage & rogue tests to the first post. I'm back with a little more time now so I will try to update this more regularly.

keep up the good work!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Test - Assassination Rogue
> MaskedArmory Link : Level 90 Orc Rogue | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
> Talent&Glyph Spec: Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
> Item Level: 484
> Buffs: Swiftblade's Cunning (10% AS)
> 
> Melee Stats:
> Mastery: 61.77%
> Haste: 16.41%
> ...


Aww mine wasnt included =( oh well guess I will have to try harder.

----------


## haxced

*Assassination Rogue*
MaskedArmory Link : Level 90 Human Rogue | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
Talent&Glyph Spec: Shadow Focus - Combat Readiness - Cheat Death / Elusiveness - Shadowstep - Paralytic Poison - Anticipation
Item Level: 528
Buffs: Swiftblade's Cunning (10% AS)


Mastery: 76.31%
Haste: 33.92%
Attack Power: 40294
Hit: +7.50%
Exp: 8.53%/8.53%
Crit: 20.74%


Target: Boss Dummy
Time: 20 Million dmg
DPS Meter: Skada


*Test 1 Boss Dummy
20m Dmg without Burst - 103k / 106k


Test 2 Boss Dummy
20m Dmg With Burst + Gloves - Burst : 296k / Normal Dps : 120k*
*no auto cooldowns*


Profile:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ted-5-3-a.html

----------


## Varity

I am going to test Mage(530) again soon. Fire/Arcan/Frost.
Priest(520) and Rogue(534) should be done too in 1Week.

----------


## healzzz

*Resetting this for 5.4*

Will be much more active in contributing and keeping this up-to-date from now on

----------


## cukiemunster

I would like to redo my testing for feral, but there is only one current profile for PQR at the moment =(

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## healzzz

yeah for some classes there unfortunately isnt that much competition at the moment. 
Very Interesting would be:

- Hunter
- Demo Warlock
- Mage
- Rogue

----------


## Mavmins

Not bad seeing mine is 100% free ! 2.8k is in the weeds of RNG so happy with that

----------


## healzzz

updating numbers in a second. Wrong cloak

----------


## cukiemunster

Imo all profiles should be tested in Pandaria raiding dummies so it is 100% single target damage since that is a good baseline for testing. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Varity

And ur name is visible...

----------


## healzzz

> Imo all profiles should be tested in Pandaria raiding dummies so it is 100% single target damage since that is a good baseline for testing. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


good point

----------


## healzzz

Re-did test, this time, purely single-target, 50m damage at the Shrine of Two Moons

Info: ilvl 560, 2pc T16, 2pc T15
SimCraft 5.40-4 Patchwerk-5m-noBuffs: 205k DPS

*Elemental Shaman Face-Off: Soapbox Elite vs. Mavmins Profile*

Soapbox Elemental Shaman Elite Profile


Mavmins Elemental Profile


*Conclusion:* Both profiles are in a dead heat. Given that Soapbox's Elite profiles do count as some of the best out there, Mavmins work is even more impressive. I personally like the "Macro" approach that Soapbox is pursuing more than the 50 options that Mavmin is giving you, but again that is very subjective and down to personal taste. In terms of performance, there profiles deliver. However, both profiles are around 10k dps away from the "SimCrafted" numbers so there might be ways to further improve them. Clearly, the opening I feel could be optimized with a specific opener script, something that I had especially hoped for from a paid profile such as Soap's.

----------


## rapidfirex

*Type:* Single Target, 50M Damage, Orgrimmar

*Info:* SMF, IL 545, 4 Set T15

*Stats:* DPS: 14,172 / 11,534
Attack Power: 40,536
Haste: 4,141
Hit: 5,776
Crit: 15,304
Exp: 2,246
Mastery: 6780

*Profiles:* Replikator's Ultimate [Paid] VS. Soapbox Elite [Paid]



*Conclusion*: I enjoy both of these profiles. i have been using Soapbox's a lot longer then Replikators but i have come to prefer Rep's. There is not a huge difference in DPS have but Rep's profile seems to run a little more smooth. He has also taken the time to add some coding for the Evil Eye trinket and they easy access to a keybind for Bladestorm is wonderful.

If anyone has other profiles they would like me to run to compare to these just send me a message!

----------


## healzzz

awesome test rapid!

----------


## rapidfirex

*Type:* Single Target, 50M Damage, Orgrimmar

*Info:* SMF, IL 545, 4 Set T15

*Stats:* DPS: 14,172 / 11,534
Attack Power: 40,536
Haste: 4,141
Hit: 5,776
Crit: 15,304
Exp: 2,246
Mastery: 6780

*Profiles:* Mavmins Fury Profile



*Conclusion*: Compare to my other profile runs! Good profile considering it is free, feels a little choppy, a little like Soap's profile does. Has a lot of options but not enough buttons to put the options on. Needs to set up some macro commands!

----------


## Noiselol

*Combat Rogue!*
*MaskedArmory:* _Click_

*Talents:* _Click_

*Type*: Single Target, 50M Damage, Orgrimmar, Raider's Training Dummy

*Info*: _534 ILvL, 2pc T16, /wo Vanish_

Stats: 
*DPS:* 14,040/12,222
*Attack Power:* 58,264
*Haste:* 12,287
*Hit:* 2,608
*Crit:* 4,488
*Exp:* 1,871
*Mastery:* 6092

*Profiles:* _Neyia Rogue Profiles VS. starl1te Rogue Profiles [Free]_

----------


## healzzz

> *Combat Rogue!*
> *MaskedArmory:* _Click_
> 
> *Talents:* _Click_
> 
> *Type*: Single Target, 20M Damage, Orgrimmar, Raider's Training Dummy
> 
> *Info*: _534 ILvL, 2pc T16, /w 1000 Agility Flask, /wo Vanish_
> 
> ...


Please run 50m damage test if possible. 20m i heavily influenced by burst

----------


## Noiselol

Done. Updated /wo Flask

----------


## rapidfirex

> *Combat Rogue!*
> *MaskedArmory:* _Click_
> 
> *Talents:* _Click_
> 
> *Type*: Single Target, 50M Damage, Orgrimmar, Raider's Training Dummy
> 
> *Info*: _534 ILvL, 2pc T16, /wo Vanish_
> 
> ...


What is the DPS here? I cant even read it.

----------


## Noiselol

> What is the DPS here? I cant even read it.


126k
10 chars

----------


## kuukuu

That font has to be one of the most hideous things I've ever seen.....

----------


## Mavmins

> *Type:* Single Target, 50M Damage, Orgrimmar
> 
> *Info:* SMF, IL 545, 4 Set T15
> 
> *Stats:* DPS: 14,172 / 11,534
> Attack Power: 40,536
> Haste: 4,141
> Hit: 5,776
> Crit: 15,304
> ...



argh, don't test that one its a work in progress, im gonna put out an update for it later hopefully which I think is better. If i get some free time I might do macro commands

----------


## healzzz

has someone tested all the new mage profiles that are popping up?

----------


## Varity

is there any other firemage for 5.4 except soapboax? Cause mentallys one cant get updates.

Gonna test fire+arcane soon.

----------


## darkayo

What is best profil for Paladin Vindict please ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Depends what spec you mean, Prot/Ret and soon also Holy I have to point you to CodeMyLife's profiles, as those are the only I use for my Paladin.

Holy now until CML perfects and releases his Holyprofile I would suggest you try Vachiusas meantime.

----------


## Mavmins

someone test my new fury profile pls vs the paid brigade

----------


## Alfalfa

will test all three warlock specs

----------


## zeromaster

> is there any other firemage for 5.4 except soapboax? Cause mentallys one cant get updates.
> 
> Gonna test fire+arcane soon.


I run with my Fire mage the old Soapbox Profile without PQI and make with ILvL 560 single target Raid boss ~280-340k DPS ( luck on pyro and comb *g* and running lol ) at the end of the boss fight.

Arcane test with the new Soapbox Profile with PQI and old gear ( 545 ilvl and old t15 set) on many mobs fight like protectors or gala ~300-330k dps.
I make an test with my new gear ( fire and arcane ) with PQI support and recount shots this weak and post it  :Wink:

----------


## botirk

Did this topic use time-machine?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Did this topic use time-machine?


...... what? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## botirk

Haha recent messages were deleted.

----------


## saceralol

Hello!!, i have a 527 ilvl geared rogue, is subtlety.

Info:

AP: 53057
Agi: 26348
Exp: 7.50%/7.50%
Haste: 38.74%
Hit: 7.51%
Crit: 27.37%
Mast: 42.84%

No tier bonus.

Trinkets: Assurance of Consequence (SoO Flex upgraded, 548 ilvl) and Renataki's Soul Charm (ToT Normal upgraded, 530 ilvl)

Talents are:

Subterfuge, Combat Readiness, Leeching Poison, Cloack and Dagger, Prey on the Weak and Anticipation

Gliphs are:

Redirect, Hemorrhaging Veins and Sprint

Here are my reviews of two profiles. One is Blinded (Starl1te version, update to 5.4) and onther is Soapbox Elite (Paid version).


Raid Dummy Boss Blinded, 450s in combat. All cooldowns, with vanish. Deadly Poison.


Raid Dummy Boss Soapbox Elite, 450s in combat. All cooldowns, with vanish. Wound Poison.


Raid Dummy Boss Soapbox Elite, 450s in combat. All cooldowns, with vanish. Deadly Poison.


Immerseus LFR, Soapbox Elite

The Fallen Protectors LFR, Soapbox Elite

Norushen LFR, Soapbox Elite, All combat with 75p of corruption  :Frown: , I didn't go to the event.

Sha of Pride LFR, Soapbox Elite.


Blinded and Raid10 coming soon.

----------

